# Peppertree Atlantic Beach



## talitha210 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have exchanged into Peppertree Atlantic Beach and this is my first time visiting.  I have researched and read many positive and negative reviews.  I just received my confirmation and I am trying to find a layout of the resort to see were my unit is located.    Can anyone tell me about unit 5D1 or point me to a map of the resort.   Any other information of the area would great too.  Thank you.  talitha210


----------



## elaine (Apr 11, 2012)

I think you are in the older round buildings. You will be next to a large pool. The units are older, but clean and refurbished every few years. The location is ideal if you want a great beach. Not much to do in the evenings. Elaine


----------



## talitha210 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Elaine for the information and glad to hear they keep things clean and repaired.  That is my main concern.  My husband and I are low key so night life is not a big deal to us.  Our purpose is to relax relax relax....      Any good restaurants in the area?  Thanks a bunch.  Laura


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Apr 11, 2012)

As for dining, there are two restaurants right near the Peppertree on Money Island that you should include on your dinner list.  *Amos Mosquitos' and The Island Grille*.

*The Island Grille* is where the locals go.  It is very small and casual, but you will want to make reservations.  The food is incredible and they have a BOGO special on Tuesdays (I think).  You will want to find out for sure and make your reservations... you will still be willing to go back and pay full price once you have eaten there, it is THAT good.

*Amos Mosquito's* also has some great weekday specials that can make it a bargain too, and there the food is also very good.  The service here is top shelf, but it maintains a casual, fun feel.

These are the only places on Money Island near the Peppertree that I would choose.  Just across the bay there are many choices in Moorehead City and they will be adequate, but the better food will be 5 minutes further down the road in Beaufort. * The Blue Moon Bistro *attracts people who come in from Charlotte... it is also small and a bit more upscale.  *Aqua* is right near by; it is very good too, but a bit more expensive and more of a chic and trendy approach.  Although very good, we liked Blue Moon best.

Most important when dining in the area is to choose restaurants that participate in "Carteret Catch".  They support the local fishing industry and serve fresh local catch items on their menu.  Most often they will have a "Carteret Catch" sticker on the door, or a sign posted.

Avoid The Channel Marker... there are simply too many other outstanding places to choose from that I've named.


----------



## tonyg (Apr 11, 2012)

I've stayed at 2 Atlantic Beach resorts and looked at Peppertree. If I was to go there again- Peppertree would be the resort of choice even though one has to cross a street to get to the Beach.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Here is a link with resort layout and floor plans*



talitha210 said:


> I have exchanged into Peppertree Atlantic Beach and this is my first time visiting.  I have researched and read many positive and negative reviews.  I just received my confirmation and I am trying to find a layout of the resort to see were my unit is located.    Can anyone tell me about unit 5D1 or point me to a map of the resort.   Any other information of the area would great too.  Thank you.  talitha210



http://www.deannahullrealty.com/peppertree_main.htm

Atlantic Beach is a very quiet beach town.  As stated, there's not a whole lot going on.  However, the beach is wonderful.  We previously owned in Building 7 and found the resort and area enjoyable for a very relaxing beach vacation.


----------



## talitha210 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you!   We will be sure to check out those restaurants.


----------



## talitha210 (Apr 17, 2012)

tonyg said:


> I've stayed at 2 Atlantic Beach resorts and looked at Peppertree. If I was to go there again- Peppertree would be the resort of choice even though one has to cross a street to get to the Beach.



I wasn't aware we had to cross the road.  We were planning to go to the outerbanks area but the resorts available were not along the beach either.

Thanks


----------



## talitha210 (Apr 17, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> http://www.deannahullrealty.com/peppertree_main.htm
> 
> Atlantic Beach is a very quiet beach town.  As stated, there's not a whole lot going on.  However, the beach is wonderful.  We previously owned in Building 7 and found the resort and area enjoyable for a very relaxing beach vacation.



Thank you for the link.  That was exactly what I was looking for.   I am glad to know that is is a quiet area.


----------



## tonyg (Apr 18, 2012)

talitha210 said:


> I wasn't aware we had to cross the road.  We were planning to go to the outerbanks area but the resorts available were not along the beach either.
> 
> Thanks



It's not a heavily traveled road.


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah the road is a little 2 lane beach road with a nice marked crossing. car traffic is light most times and the speed is only like 20 or so MPH. 

if you use 184 ocean ridge dr, Atlantic Beach NC on google maps and go to street view you can see the road.. and the crossing ..its flat and you have a good view of traffic or the car you might see crossing.

looking at the map you have to walk down to unit 25 where the crossing is and path to beach. its a nice area when we were there. 

there is a food lion grocery store right next door.. or there used to be..


----------



## elaine (Apr 20, 2012)

road is the size of a wide driveway---maybe a few cars go by each hour. You then step directly onto the elavated walk over the dunes. There are only houses by ABV, so the only people on the beach are the folks at ABV and a few houses. My MIL said it reminded her of OBX 40 years ago. Beach is very wide, gradual slope (like Myrtle Beach), so no steep drop-off like OBX. And, actually decent surf (much better than MB, not quite as much as OBX). Fishing is terrific at AB, if that interests you. DH and son are going in 2 weeks from DC for fishing trip. IMHO, it is one of the best beaches on the East Coast. Have fun. Elaine


----------



## Kozman (Apr 21, 2012)

carl2591 said:


> yeah the road is a little 2 lane beach road with a nice marked crossing. car traffic is light most times and the speed is only like 20 or so MPH.
> 
> if you use 184 ocean ridge dr, Atlantic Beach NC on google maps and go to street view you can see the road.. and the crossing ..its flat and you have a good view of traffic or the car you might see crossing.
> 
> ...



The Food Lion moved across the street from where it used to be adjacent to PAB.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 21, 2012)

How far are you from Myrtle Beach ?


----------



## talitha210 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help.  We are driving from West Virginia taking the scenic route and stopping in Lynchburg for a night to visit some friends.

It seems our room is in the round buildings but I can't find out were the unit is in the building like ground, 1st, second...etc.  I assume they have an elevator if on a top floor since nothing I have seen mentions stairs.


----------



## Lee55 (May 16, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> How far are you from Myrtle Beach ?



It's a little over a three hour drive, depending on traffic around Wilmington.


----------



## pedro47 (May 16, 2012)

Lee55 said:


> It's a little over a three hour drive, depending on traffic around Wilmington.



THANKS for the information!


----------



## elaine (May 16, 2012)

elevator access to all bldgs was installed about 5 years ago. The ground floor is walk thru and storage--typical "beach" building so high water/storm surge doesn't wipe out the bottom floor--as you are very close to the ocean. So, you would be on the 2nd thru 4th floors. In the other buildings the higher letter at higher floors--ex. 10A/B are 2nd floor, 10C/D 3rd floor, 10 E/F 4th floor. have a great trip. Elaine


----------

